# Fox News ???Stunned??? By Its Own Poll That Says President Obama Will Win



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2011)

Where do they poll these people? 
I know the current options aren't any good but to re-elect him? I guess if they re-elected Bush than anything can happen.






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Where do they poll these people?
> I know the current options aren't any good but to re-elect him? I guess if they re-elected Bush than anything can happen.



It could happen...but a lot of the people that I now voted for him, hate his guts.

He may, or may not, win, but I'm betting that the voter turn out will be very, very low. I think a lot of those that voted for him won't vote for a Republican, but they're not going to vote for him either.

I would like it if an independent won. Someone that's not beholden to neither party. A rogue motherfucker that'll shake things up.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2011)

Your right, a lot of people have changed their opinion of him.....even the Blacks at work who were very vocal in support of him are quiet when his name is brought up, a few even aknowlegde he isn't what they thought he would be.

Funny but actually sad, I was walking downtown and these bums were talking about how it's like the bad ole days of when Jimmy Carter was President.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 12, 2011)

They were expecting their million dollars per head slavery reparation.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It could happen...but a lot of the people that I now voted for him, hate his guts.
> 
> He may, or may not, win, but I'm betting that the voter turn out will be very, very low. I think a lot of those that voted for him won't vote for a Republican, but they're not going to vote for him either.
> 
> I would like it if an independent won. Someone that's not beholden to neither party. A rogue motherfucker that'll shake things up.



I voted for him, and will vote again.  But, only because the other options are so bad.  I too, would like an independent.  I'd also consider huntsman, but he'll never get the spot.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Your right, a lot of people have changed their opinion of him.....even the Blacks at work who were very vocal in support of him are quiet when his name is brought up, a few even aknowlegde he isn't what they thought he would be.
> 
> Funny but actually sad, I was walking downtown and these bums were talking about how it's like the bad ole days of when Jimmy Carter was President.



That's because he isn't "black" he's a nicely tanned white man.  He grew up in Hawaii, he's only half African and went to Private school, the top private school in the state.  The only part of American-African culture he was exposed to came in his adulthood when he went to church in Chicago.  

I don't care anymore, corporate America will make sure their candidate wins no matter what.  I'm gonna vote of course, but I have no delusions that an independent or the most competent person will win...


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 12, 2011)

He will because of the other options. I want Ron Paul to get the nod, but it's between a glove and a damn salamander.


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 12, 2011)

maniclion said:


> That's because he isn't "black" he's a nicely tanned white man.  He grew up in Hawaii, he's only half African and went to Private school, the top private school in the state.  The only part of American-African culture he was exposed to came in his adulthood when he went to church in Chicago.
> 
> I don't care anymore, corporate America will make sure their candidate wins no matter what.  I'm gonna vote of course, but I have no delusions that an independent or the most competent person will win...



I grew up in an 99.9%  white country, only half African-American, didn't go to private school (well compared to you guys' public school i kind of did) and didn't go to a black church until my late teens. 

Am I "black" massa?

note: Do like watermelon but only on very hot days and it has to be cold.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> note: Do like watermelon but only on very hot days and it has to be cold.



Do you only "sort of" like fried chicken?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2011)

maniclion said:


> That's because he isn't "black" he's a nicely tanned white man.  He grew up in Hawaii, he's only half African and went to Private school, the top private school in the state.  The only part of American-African culture he was exposed to came in his adulthood when he went to church in Chicago.
> 
> *I don't care anymore, corporate America will make sure their candidate wins no matter what.*  I'm gonna vote of course, but I have no delusions that an independent or the most competent person will win...



^this.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 12, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> I grew up in an 99.9%  white country, only half African-American, didn't go to private school (well compared to you guys' public school i kind of did) and didn't go to a black church until my late teens.
> 
> Am I "black" massa?
> 
> note: Do like watermelon but only on very hot days and it has to be cold.



I'm quarter AfriMerican, spent my early childhood in inner-city Houston pretty much the only whitebread honky in a mostly Black/Latino projects like Apartment complex, then my Jr high years in mixed race suburbs and final 2 years of HS in open country small town Texas where the black families lived on the other side of the railroad tracks. I can relate on a cultural level to both white and black America.  Most of my best friends have been black.  Now I live in Hawaii and have lived in an Japanese-American household for over a decade....

I consider myself multi-culturalized over any specific race.  Race is just a skin color label....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I'm quarter AfriMerican,


Does that mean that great grandaddy was messin' with the help?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 12, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I don't care anymore, corporate America will make sure their candidate wins no matter what.  I'm gonna vote of course, but I have no delusions that an independent or the most competent person will win...



I feel the same way.

We both _know_ this will be the case.  It's not an opinion.

I am more detached, but I'm following the process.  I will vote, but I know it's an _Illusion of Choice._


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Pick one.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does that mean that great grandaddy was messin' with the help?



My moms mom looked like a slightly more tanned Lena Horne and Rip(my gr.fthr) couldn't keep his heart from falling for her or his dick from wanting a piece of her...   All of my ancestors were poor as far as I know, no one owned slaves...  Most were fur traders, farmers and miners....except my fathers grand father who owned a tavern and engineered a bridge....


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 14, 2011)

The turnout on the Dem side will be terribly low because they've fallen out of love with Obama.


The turnout on the Rep side will be terribly low becuase the current crop sucks rocks.


I really think this is the year Ron Paul has a chance because his base is fired up.  God helps us all.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 14, 2011)

ALBOB said:


> The turnout on the Dem side will be terribly low because they've fallen out of love with Obama.
> 
> 
> The turnout on the Rep side will be terribly low becuase the current crop sucks rocks.
> ...



I'm voting for Ron Paul no matter who gets nominated, Obama is terrible and Newt is worse.  I would consider voting for Huntsman in an independent bid.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 14, 2011)

I feel the same way, dissolusioned and sold up the river. This election is all just a sham. The powers that be are laughing at us all, cause they already have their man in the white house, and the joke's on the people once again. 

Sadly, there isn't a thing we can do about it. The people showed their disdain for the system, and look how that turned out!


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 14, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> I feel the same way, dissolusioned and sold up the river. This election is all just a sham. The powers that be are laughing at us all, cause they already have their man in the white house, and the joke's on the people once again.
> 
> Sadly, there isn't a thing we can do about it. The people showed their disdain for the system, and look how that turned out!



And it isn't going to get any better any time soon.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 14, 2011)

What's sad is that there are so many people, left wing and right wing, that are utterly convinced that they are voting for the next savior of the world.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 14, 2011)

> Obama is terrible and Newt is worse.


 
I'm not a big Newt fan.  But, if it cums down to Barry vs Newt, I'll definitely have to go with Newt.  We already know that Barry is a failure and Newt does have a good track record in governing.  Aside from being arrogant as hell and a womanizer, he is an extremely accomplished guy.  He was able to work with Bill and create a balanced budget, welfare reform, etc.  His credentials are far better than the teleprompter in chief we have now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm not a big Newt fan.  But, if it cums down to Barry vs Newt, I'll definitely have to go with Newt.  We already know that Barry is a failure and Newt does have a good track record in governing.  Aside from being arrogant as hell and a womanizer, he is an extremely accomplished guy.  He was able to work with Bill and create a balanced budget, welfare reform, etc.  His credentials are far better than the teleprompter in chief we have now.



Good, you can keep him.  He has no chance in the general direction.  That whole taking millions from Fannie will sink him.  Obama got elected as an outsider, nobody wants someone who's part of the problem.  Ron Paul may actually get his shot.


----------



## dgp (Dec 14, 2011)

Of course Fox was stunned. The station is as biest is they come.  Ran by a couple right winged nut jobs


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 14, 2011)

dgp said:


> Of course Fox was stunned. The station is as biest is they come. Ran by a couple right winged nut jobs


 
Learn to spell faggot.  It's biased and "run by".  Newt may be corrupt and a womanizer, but he knows how to govern.  Barry is anything but a leader.  You fukkers can keep him.  He can go back to his "God Damn America" church and hang out with Bill Ayers again.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2011)

Ron Paul


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 15, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> They were expecting their million dollars per head slavery reparation.


 
One of my buddies here (A black man) jokes and says he's still waiting for his "white slave" like he was promised.

He told me if I volunteered he'd let me stay in the house.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 15, 2011)

Face it.  Black people got up and voted for the first time in their WHOLE life all because a black man was running for president.  Do you really think these people will get off their asses to vote again?  Fuck no!  They are too busy making babies so they can collect OUR money so that they can get there hair and nails did.  

I'm not saying he won't win, but it won't be by a landslide like it was against McCain.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Face it. Black people got up and voted for the first time in their WHOLE life all because a black man was running for president. Do you really think these people will get off their asses to vote again? Fuck no! They are too busy making babies so they can collect OUR money so that they can get there hair and nails did.
> 
> I'm not saying he won't win, but it won't be by a landslide like it was against McCain.


 
Werd!  Now that they've realized that they still have to pay their own rent and pay to put gas in their cars, there's no way they'll put down the malt liquor and chicken wings to vote for him again.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2011)

it does not matter who the president is.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> it does not matter who the president is.


 
Thats complete bullshit IMO.  I know I have more money in my pocket when a Republican is in office.

Let's donate some more dollars to 'green' companies so that they can go belly up.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 16, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Face it.  Black people got up and voted for the first time in their WHOLE life all because a black man was running for president.  Do you really think these people will get off their asses to vote again?  Fuck no!  They are too busy making babies so they can collect OUR money so that they can get there hair and nails did.
> 
> I'm not saying he won't win, but it won't be by a landslide like it was against McCain.



You probably don't remember when Jesse Jackson ran for president.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> it does not matter who the president is.



+1

The ends of both side are the same.  The only difference is how we get there.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't like any of the candidates. I think Obama will win again because everybody would already know what we are getting.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Thats complete bullshit IMO.  I know I have more money in my pocket when a Republican is in office.



so you had less money the 8 years that Clinton was in office?


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 16, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> I don't like any of the candidates. I think Obama will win again because everybody would already know what we are getting.



This right here.  The GOP candidates are a mixed bag of crackpots, religious zealots and toolboxes.  If these guys are the best the GOP has to offer then they may as well just call it a day.  

I don't like Obama for some of his policies, but he's probably going to win just because he's a known quantity.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ron Paul is the best choice by far! 

I've followed his views since before 2008 when he ran for president the 2nd time.

Everything that comes out of that mans mouth makes so much sense!


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 17, 2011)

fucking rothschild................................................................


----------

